# H20: 0x4138/0x4140 Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

H20: 0x4138 and 0x4140

Staggered rollout began 12/16/09.

This is a maintenance release, no new features and nothing but "under the hood" fixes.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I wouldn't hold out much hope for any future updates for the H20-600. It's just been added to the "scrap receiver list", they won't be refurbished and sent back out into the field anymore. They've been plagued with unresolved overheating issues.

I'd be interested to see with this software update, if the H20-100 will utilize a phone connection through SWiM from another IRD on the system. So far, H20-100's (& -600's for that matter) need their own separate phone line still.


----------



## Mark L (Oct 23, 2006)

Ugghhh, this update is slow as molasses. I went out in the garage and have been watching tv all day and the damn box takes 2 seconds after you push a button to respond. Reminds me of the HR21s and their unbelievably slow response times. 

It literally takes 2 seconds to respond to a button push, it's driving me nuts!

Why did they change it?


I also will say the HR21 is now starting to slow down again as well. It was fine, now it's slow again.


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

Mark L said:


> Ugghhh, this update is slow as molasses. I went out in the garage and have been watching tv all day and the damn box takes 2 seconds after you push a button to respond.


My H20-100 was auto updated to 0x4138 on Tues 12/15 @ 2:11a (I was away on business) and has no such issue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unfortunately our friends at DIRECTV have been a little slow in providing the notes. I'll try to get some out as soon as possible.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

I hope they fixed the active content problem with the stretched screen on HD channels.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

My H20-600 also received this update the next night. I do not see the slow response time which Mark L. talked about.


----------



## Spring Rubber (Dec 9, 2006)

Strangely, I got this update on 12/15 at 2:11 AM. That's probably the first time I've ever seen the Chicago market get an update during a staggered rollout early on. Usually, we seem to always get it in the middle of the rollout.

Nothing really seems to be blatantly different. I'm guessing it's just minor bugfixes and perhaps changes to features I don't really use?

By the way, does anyone else like the interface on the H20s better than what they have on the newer receivers? The new interface seems a bit clunky (at least on my H21, it is), and it doesn't look as clean and sharp as what's still being used on the H20s. Since my H20 is as good as dead, I guess it's time to bid this UI farewell. :\


----------



## kd4ao (Jun 12, 2004)

I got 0x4138 on 12/17, H20-600, everything looks good.


----------



## louc757 (Dec 29, 2007)

ndole_mbnd said:


> I'd be interested to see with this software update, if the H20-100 will utilize a phone connection through SWiM from another IRD on the system. So far, H20-100's (& -600's for that matter) need their own separate phone line still.


My H20-100 was updated on 12/17 and I haven't had a phone line hooked up to it for months. I use it in the bedroom, and don't watch any pay per view there, so I didn't see the hassle to install a phone line where the receiver is. It must have gone through the switch to use one of my HR's (all are connected to a phone line and the internet).

I also have not had the slowness issue the other user had posted about.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

louc757 said:


> My H20-100 was updated on 12/17 and I haven't had a phone line hooked up to it for months. I use it in the bedroom, and don't watch any pay per view there, so I didn't see the hassle to install a phone line where the receiver is. It must have gone through the switch to use one of my HR's (all are connected to a phone line and the internet).
> 
> I also have not had the slowness issue the other user had posted about.


The software updates actually don't come through the phone line. They're downloaded from a particular transponder, right from the satellite. I was talking about ppv and return path functionality. When I install a receiver, I'm judged on whether that receiver has a return path (communication with directv, such as a phone line). I have to meet a minimum 35% on that metric, or risk losing my job.
As of now, a system of any combination on SWiM capable stb's can share 1 phone connection through a SWiM system. All except for the H20x series, which need their own phone connectivity.
I'm hoping that they've fixed that.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

I got it on both my H20-600s. So far, I have noticed four things:

1. I don't get locals in HD anymore. The resolution is locked to 480p. I do NOT sign up for HD, as I'm in a 72.5 SD locals market with no HDTVs in my house yet I have all HD equipment. If I tune to another HD channel, the resolution is HD with the black screen and blue "channel not purchased" window in the bottom-right corner of the screen. 

2. In the resolution menus, 1080p is only available via HDMI. And for me, it's grayed out and not selectable.

3. The format button doesn't cycle through resolutions, just crop vs. stretch vs. letterbox.

With these three changes, I think the receiver now knows that I'm not signed up for HD and it actively disables all HD output. (Interestingly, I believe it's illegal for cable companies to block HD locals.) That's probably why there are no release notes -- it's a reduction in functionality. Companies generally don't advertise that or they use the phrase "various bug fixes." 

4. If I tune to a channel with "Scoreguide", and I push a colored button that's NOT red, all the colored buttons become disabled. Closed captioning also stops as well. Sometimes I don't even have to push any buttons to get this to happen. I have to press the "Exit" button and then CC immediately returns and so do all the buttons. I don't remember having this problem last month, and I didn't even know there was a new download until I saw this thread yesterday.

Other than these four things, I didn't see anything different when I actively looked for differences for the first time last night.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

I`m sure its not impossible but has anyone ever heard of a brand new out of the box H20-600 being bad ? As in not acquiring signal ? I`m just curious because in almost 10 years and allot of different receivers, I`ve never had one bad out of the box.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

stilen621 said:


> I`m sure its not impossible but has anyone ever heard of a brand new out of the box H20-600 being bad ? As in not acquiring signal ? I`m just curious because in almost 10 years and allot of different receivers, I`ve never had one bad out of the box.


You are fortunate. There was a lot of them early on that had overheating issues. I went through three or four before I got one that worked right. It's been good for two years now.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

raoul5788 said:


> You are fortunate. There was a lot of them early on that had overheating issues. I went through three or four before I got one that worked right. It's been good for two years now.


Thanks Raoul,,,but I`m talking like straight out of the box, first time hook up and a "trying to acquire signal" message. No overheating or things of that nature.


----------



## stilen621 (Dec 18, 2009)

raoul5788 said:


> You are fortunate. There was a lot of them early on that had overheating issues. I went through three or four before I got one that worked right. It's been good for two years now.


Thanks Raoul,,,but I`m talking like straight out of the box, first time hook up and a "trying to acquire signal" message. No overheating or things of that nature.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

stilen621 said:


> Thanks Raoul,,,but I`m talking like straight out of the box, first time hook up and a "trying to acquire signal" message. No overheating or things of that nature.


Why not? It's possible for any piece of electronics to be DOA.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

stilen621 said:


> Thanks Raoul,,,but I`m talking like straight out of the box, first time hook up and a "trying to acquire signal" message. No overheating or things of that nature.


There haven't been any "New out of the box" H20-600's for quite awhile. If you've received one in almost the last 2 years, you've almost positively got a refurbished unit. To that point, probably around 5-10% of the H20-600's I've ever pulled off of my truck were either DOA when I tried to install them, or created a service call back to that customer within 7 days of installing it.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had an H20-600 for about 2 years with no problems. I solved the overheating problem early on with a shroud over the upper vent that employed a fan to extract the excess heat and it runs as cool or cooler than my HR20. The update to 0x4138 came through fine a couple of days ago about two hours after I reconnected my H20 (I use it intermittently, and disconnect it when not using it), and I have no problems with the update, save one. Apparently 0x4138 doesn't include Quick-tune, which I am accustomed to with my HR20 and would really liked to have seen in this update. Maybe this feature has something to do with dual tuners (that the HR20 has) and can't be incorporated in the H20 but if it can, and D missed it, it's a shame. It's a very worthwhile feature. Aside from that, the 0x4138 appears to work fine.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

netconcepts said:


> I hope they fixed the active content problem with the stretched screen on HD channels.


Yay!!!
Active content is working without flaws on HD screens and no format changes!!!:hurah:


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

StuartMW said:



> My H20-100 was auto updated to 0x4138 on Tues 12/15 @ 2:11a (I was away on business) and has no such issue.


Mine shows the update on 12/02 at 2:37am..........????


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Does anyone have an occasional "constant freezing" effect with this new release? Sometimes, the video will hesitate every half second making motion non-fluid. The audio is fine. It will happen during the show (which is in HD) and then when they break to an SD commercial the video clears up. Then when the show returns so does the hesitation. It's almost like the receiver is having trouble converting HD to SD output. I'm using the S-video output in 480p mode. This started around mid-December, which coincides with this release.

Two shows it loves to do this with are Modern Family and Ugly Betty (ABC), but I've also seen it on PBS too. It doesn't always happen with these shows, but when it does happen it makes it unwatchable. Both my H20-600s do it at exactly the same time, so a receiver reset isn't going to help.

Maybe I should lock the output to 480i and see if the problem goes away? Before I had it set to "native" and the box auto converted to 480. Maybe it was converting to 480i for S-video in the previous release but this new release allows the option of 480p on the S-video port?

UPDATE: Locking the resolution to 480i did not solve the problem. Interestingly, it happened during an entire commercial on ABC, for the same commercial. It didn't happen during Good Morning America. Maybe it's brrrriiipppp's cousin -- certain programs are affected and some aren't. And it usually happens on ABC. Last night, it did not happen in the first half of Modern Family, but started up immediately after the commercial break.


----------



## chwest (Jan 10, 2010)

bobcamp1 said:


> 1. I don't get locals in HD anymore. The resolution is locked to 480p. I do NOT sign up for HD, as I'm in a 72.5 SD locals market with no HDTVs in my house yet I have all HD equipment. If I tune to another HD channel, the resolution is HD with the black screen and blue "channel not purchased" window in the bottom-right corner of the screen.
> 
> 3. The format button doesn't cycle through resolutions, just crop vs. stretch vs. letterbox.
> 
> With these three changes, I think the receiver now knows that I'm not signed up for HD and it actively disables all HD output. (Interestingly, I believe it's illegal for cable companies to block HD locals.) That's probably why there are no release notes -- it's a reduction in functionality. Companies generally don't advertise that or they use the phrase "various bug fixes."


Can this be confirmed? I noticed the same things.

I use my H20-100 to send OTA Locals in HD to a projector. I DO NOT subscribe to the HD access package. I used to be able to send 720p and 1080i but now my FREE OTA LOCAL HD channels are being locked at 480p by the H20.

I called DTV and they acted dumb, but I could tell they were acting. They pushed real hard for me to agree to the HD access package...real hard. They denied downgrading my receiver and "couldn't verify anything without me agreeing to the HD access package".


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

chwest said:


> Can this be confirmed? I noticed the same things.
> 
> I use my H20-100 to send OTA Locals in HD to a projector. I DO NOT subscribe to the HD access package. I used to be able to send 720p and 1080i but now my FREE OTA LOCAL HD channels are being locked at 480p by the H20.
> 
> I called DTV and they acted dumb, but I could tell they were acting. They pushed real hard for me to agree to the HD access package...real hard. They denied downgrading my receiver and "couldn't verify anything without me agreeing to the HD access package".


I think your post is confirming it. 

D* didn't post release notes like they usually do. The CSRs at D* aren't acting dumb, they are usually oblivious to any changes.


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

This is a new issue, especially since the firmware update last month. If you browse through the channels (up and down button), occasionally the screen goes dark. No channels will sync. If you power off, the channel returns back to the starting channel prior to surfing but no screen.
Only way to get the unit working again is to do a 'restart receiver'. Then everything goes back to normal.
No other issues seen at this point.


----------



## rkish (May 8, 2008)

I have an H20-100 and live in upstate NY and still haven't seen this update installed as of yet.

The last time my box was updated, was in Oct. of 2009.

Is there anyone else that hasn't gotten this update yet and is it still being rolled out? Anything I can/should do about this?

Thanks!


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

netconcepts said:


> This is a new issue, especially since the firmware update last month. If you browse through the channels (up and down button), occasionally the screen goes dark. No channels will sync. If you power off, the channel returns back to the starting channel prior to surfing but no screen.
> Only way to get the unit working again is to do a 'restart receiver'. Then everything goes back to normal.
> No other issues seen at this point.


I purchased one of these a few years ago... (yes its really mine). Just re-activated it and immediately got the update.. It runs fine but I occasionaly get this freeze situation when browsing the channel guide... Usually reboots and gets back to the channel I was watching... it does run very hot though..


----------



## amponzi (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm having an issue now where I have to unplug the HDMI cable and replug it in to get any picture. This has only happened since the update. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

My H-20-100 was updated last night to 0x4140.

Stuart says it's "under the hood" stuff. So far it seems to have made the box respond quicker to the remote. 
Don't know what else it has affected.


----------



## StuartMW (Dec 29, 2007)

My H20-100 was also auto-updated last night to 0x4140. I noticed because it screwed up some of my "Recent Searches".


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> My H-20-100 was updated last night to 0x4140.
> 
> Stuart says it's "under the hood" stuff. So far it seems to have made the box respond quicker to the remote.
> Don't know what else it has affected.


It added the signal meter screens for the new D12 Satellite also. It wasn't there yesterday. Now shows 103(s), 103(ca) & 103(cb). It also messed up my local ota channels, Despite rescans and resets I can no longer receive Chicago WCIU 26-1. Comes in fine on my tv's tuner.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

retromzc said:


> It added the signal meter screens for the new D12 Satellite also. It wasn't there yesterday. Now shows 103(s), 103(ca) & 103(cb). It also messed up my local ota channels, Despite rescans and resets I can no longer receive Chicago WCIU 26-1. Comes in fine on my tv's tuner.


I got two H20-100's and I got the 0x4140 FW upgrade @0310 EDT. I am still getting the same OTA channels pre, post FW upgrade.

Have you tried to reset your receiver by re-entering your zip code? If that doesn't work try to refresh your receiver either doing it yourself by going to the D* site-trouble shooting or call D* for assistance with that.
Good luck!


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I did reset everything from the start including the zip code. The strange thing is that WCIU 26-1 isn't even in the guide anymore. 26-2,26-3,26-4 and 26-6 are still there though. 26-1 shows up in the guide as 48-1 which is just another goofy WCIU remap of 26-3 (MeToo). Not too worried about it since I can watch through my tv antenna input. This has happened several times before and it usually eventually comes back. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

retromzc said:


> It added the signal meter screens for the new D12 Satellite also. It wasn't there yesterday. Now shows 103(s), 103(ca) & 103(cb). It also messed up my local ota channels, Despite rescans and resets I can no longer receive Chicago WCIU 26-1. Comes in fine on my tv's tuner.


What is one the 103cb? I got those meters added as well.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

As far as I can tell 103(cb) is for the already in service D11 satellite, 103(ab) is for the new D12 satellite which will come on line soon.


----------



## hombresoto (Sep 10, 2006)

I've been dealing with the h20's since they came out. They have always run way too hot, and have failed at alarming rates. I had one customer tell me that the h20 in their living room spontaneously burst into flames. I believe it. I don't know what went wrong with this receiver, but it was defective out of the box. I replace them regularly. I think there should be a recall and they should all be replaced. If one of my IRDs ever caught fire in my house, there would be serious issues. Whenever I replace one of these receivers, the existing unit goes directly to the dump so there is no chance it will be refurbished and given to another customer.


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

I know you have to be talking of the H20-600....right?
I have the H20-100 and it stays on 24 hours a day....has since the day we got it unless there is a power interruption or we go off for more than a couple of days.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

ddrumman2004 said:


> I know you have to be talking of the H20-600....right?
> I have the H20-100 and it stays on 24 hours a day....has since the day we got it unless there is a power interruption or we go off for more than a couple of days.


I have replaced two 600's since Jan 2007. The first one turned the access card yellow The last one about a month ago which I tried to help with one of those two inch diam. fans. I was lucky to replace it with a 100 I got on Ebay at a reasonable price but I had to buy a new access card for $20.00


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

hombresoto said:


> I've been dealing with the h20's since they came out. They have always run way too hot, and have failed at alarming rates. I had one customer tell me that the h20 in their living room spontaneously burst into flames. I believe it. I don't know what went wrong with this receiver, but it was defective out of the box. I replace them regularly. I think there should be a recall and they should all be replaced. If one of my IRDs ever caught fire in my house, there would be serious issues. Whenever I replace one of these receivers, the existing unit goes directly to the dump so there is no chance it will be refurbished and given to another customer.


You're talking about the H20-600. There was a recall, which didn't work well, so now there is an "accelerated obsolescence" plan.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an H20-600 I'm about to put back in service (at least until I can get an H24). I wonder what they'll say when I try to activate it.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

dwcolvin said:


> I have an H20-600 I'm about to put back in service (at least until I can get an H24). I wonder what they'll say when I try to activate it.


They'll activate it. But if a service technician sees one, he's supposed to replace it with something besides an H20-600.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> They'll activate it. But if a service technician sees one, he's supposed to replace it with something besides an H20-600.


Indeed, they did activate it, and quite quickly, since it had been activated before (several years ago, and they never asked for it back). I made sure their records correctly showed it as a H20-600 (they didn't... thought it was an H20-100). It'll do until the MRV upgrade.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

bobcamp1 said:


> They'll activate it. But if a service technician sees one, he's supposed to replace it with something besides an H20-600.


We actually just received a directive to NOT actively replace these boxes. They are still on the scrap list, meaning that they won't be sent back out once they're deactivated and brought back to the warehouse. There will be a few more refurb H20-600's making their way into homes in the next month. I suspect that D* has a few more pallets of these left, and before the Connected Home procedures go into effect (When every new install will be MRV capable), they will try to flush out as many as possible and not lose any money on them by just throwing them away.

I'd prefer the latter


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I just had a movers connection install and a HD reciever added, they brought out a H20-600 and installed it.


----------



## breadman43 (Mar 24, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> They'll activate it. But if a service technician sees one, he's supposed to replace it with something besides an H20-600.


had my second deffective h20 replaced, this time 9-22-10 they sent a tech out.
You guessed it I got another one, tech said they couldn't replace rec with anything less than what I had.
If I would have had a 23 then they could give me a 23 or a 24 , but not 22s, 21s or 20s, he said he had a "new" h-20 on truck, if he had not had had it he could have given me a latter model. 
The tech did a great job, was very understanding, but he had to follow his directives, so there is no rap on the tech at all.
Maybe next time I'll get lucky.


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

bobcamp1 said:


> They'll activate it. But if a service technician sees one, he's supposed to replace it with something besides an H20-600.


I'm quoting myself because a lot of people have quoted it. About a month or two after I posted that back in March, D* reversed their decision again and now H20-600s are "legal". This was due to a hardware shortage that D* had. These units still have three main problems, even after they were recalled and reworked:

1. They are way too hot for what they do.
2. So hot, that the access card may partially melt or char in some cases. Mine are fine after 18 months.
3. Some units will see the video processing occasionally burp with fast-moving scenes or sudden scene cuts. The burp lasts a second and auto-corrects itself. The burp is best described as half of the old scene with half of the new scene. One of my units does this, but it's in the bedroom where I don't watch TV that often. And I'm too lazy to get a replacement, especially since I do use OTA in that room.


----------

